# What's the difference between a recovery disk and a repair disk



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi There seems to be a little confusion for some PC users about a System Repair Disk and system Recovery Disks. Both are great tools but are very different. I hope this link will clear this up. You need to have both stored in a safe place.
Andy Rathbone Â» What’s the difference between a System Recovery disc and Windows 7’s System Repair disc?

PS I have the system recovery disks(5) and also a 16GB PNY USB with factory recovery. If you haven't created these, you need to do that soon!!
I also have several of the system repair Cd's which I give to senior citizens. They are excellent to boot windows when windows fails to boot.:wink::wink::dance:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumb: Nice article.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Joe! You made my day!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It does a good job explaining it, without being overly technical.


----------



## donetao (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi! If you didn't create a system repair CD, here's a link where you can down load the ISO file!
Create a Windows 7 System Repair Disc — MAXIMUMpcguides – Windows 7 tips, tricks, help, and how-to guides

*Download a System Repair Disc*

If you don’t want to go through the process of creating a system repair disc you can download it below.


Windows 7 System Repair Disc *64-bit*
Windows 7 System Repair Disc *32-bit*
 *Note:* You need to download the system repair disc associated with your computer’s architecture (_32 or 64-bit_). How do I find out if my version of Windows is 32 or 64-bit?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The main problem with restore-disks is that most of 'em reinstall all the OEM-supplied bloat/junkware, as well as wiping any customisations to the PC.

No problem with repair-disks :smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I found this useful in the past The PC Decrapifier Wipes Unwanted Junk | The PC Decrapifier


----------



## Orttimus Prime (Jul 6, 2015)

Interesting. I just wrote an article on how to create an installation disc (recovery), but I never thought to mention repair discs or the difference between the two. Another day I guess. I always prefer to recover from my system image though. I don't trust the repair, especially since I'd have to eventually back up after the repair. I don't know, maybe I'm just paranoid. But, Sir, I must ask, why do you have so many backups? I have one at home on an external and another external that I keep offsite in case of a fire or something, but five? Are they all distributed in various locations or something?


----------

